# Coastal Summer



## benc63 (Mar 17, 2017)

Day break in Sydney and summer is in full swing.
So many rich habitats with an abundance of wildlife
to encounter with wonder and joy.
This is what delights me.





A beautiful Botany Bay Weevil. These were the very first
insect to be described in Australia and were collected by
Joseph Banks in 1770.





Several stages of Crusader bug nymphs on Acacia foliage.













A striking March fly greets the day.





Goshawk stick nest in a tall tree.









Nearby , a fierce one sided argument erupts as an irate
Cockatoo tries in vain to drive a Lace monitor from his
spot in the sun.


----------



## benc63 (Mar 17, 2017)

Occupying a wide range of habitat , a large Water Dragon
hunts insects on the forest floor.





A favourite of mine , a local turtle pond always delivers.

















A stealthy Lace monitor checks out the scene.





Eastern Yellow Robin.


----------



## benc63 (Mar 17, 2017)

Up in the hills , the lush vegetation of the Rain forest takes over.

















A large shy Land Mullet.





The canopy top where Parrots abound.









Back on the Coastal headland the habitat
is dominated by twisted Pandanus and native
grasses hosting numerous Bearded Dragons.


----------



## benc63 (Mar 17, 2017)

While exploring another pond , I stumbled upon a huge male Lace monitor standing over a receptive female with several other smaller males on the sidelines.





One of the smaller males.





several times this smaller male crept in and joined the female
totally unconcerned with my presence until the large male
succeeded in driving him away.





The next day the large male draped himself over the females
tree hollow to keep the others away.





Jacky Dragon.





A couple of Red Belly Black Snakes.













Juvenile Eastern Brown Snake.









Tiger Snake living with such an abundant food source
that despite missing an eye from an old injury
appeared to be in very good health.





The setting sun signals a change in shift.





Diamond Python swallowing a native duck.













Giant Burrowing Frog.









Huntsman Spider.





Goodnight.


----------



## ronhalling (Apr 6, 2017)

@benc63, all i can say is "WOW" your Macro work and depth of field is amazing and subject matter is outstanding, thanks for the journey. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## benc63 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks Ron , I do like to get up close.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Apr 7, 2017)

That cockatoo's expression is priceless! Great captures! Please, keep the photos coming.


----------

